# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Who loves Who  ?

## Dogboy182

i have a questions obveosuly what to do about two animate names in the accusative case на премир  наташка миша любить in a sentence like this  IS sentence structure necessary ? миша любить наташка  Mike likes natasha or, наташка любить миша  natasha likes mike.. .  ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

> i have a questions obveosuly what to do about two animate names in the accusative case на премир  наташка миша любить in a sentence like this  IS sentence structure necessary ? миша любить наташка  Mike likes natasha or, наташка любить миша  natasha likes mike.. .

 You must decline all the nouns. 
Миша любит Наташку.
Misha loves Natashka. 
Наташка любит Мишу.
Natashka loves Misha. 
So now you can scramble all the nouns and you'll make perfect sense    ::

----------


## Dogboy182

oh... i forgot, people are nouns too !   ::   GOD my esteem just went right back down to newb again    ::   ok thanks alex .

----------


## piehunt

Dogboy,
Don't let it worry you, i do great writing the sentences down correctly all week, go to class, my Tutor asks me one of the questions in Russian and i go all brain-dead.  ::  
Speech is the hardest part for me, even though i have a number to tapes,i still forget stuff i've learnt when i am put on the spot. I wish i could find a way to recite it more easily. These tapes get repetitive after a while.

----------

